# Just a Hello



## Space (Aug 12, 2013)

So I've registered and now I will start looking round.

Good to see some UK links to follow.

I have a Solis Crema SL-90 still going strong but need to replace a dying Dualit Grinder so time to look for something more substantial.

Simon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum !


----------

